# Best 5 Pin settings?



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

20,30,40,50,70 with the top of the level for 80

Seems to work best for me, there is only one 80 yd shot each time around (the only other ify one is the 64 with this pin gap for me) so I'd rather worry about 54 arrows versus 2each time around.

You'll get many different answers for combos so if you have two sights laying around try experimenting


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*pins*

most BHFS set there 5 pins at 20,30,40,50,60 yards, as do I. you only have 2 at 80 and 2 at 70, in a 28 target field round. For 80 yards hold 60 in the spot look at 40 pin, raise 60 a small amount above were the 40 was, let it fly. like wise for the 70, 60 on spot, look at 50, raise a little, let it fly. A little pratice and trust in your form it works.
You have 24 shots from 55,60,and 65, you need that 60 pin (in my opinion) to keep them in the 5 Ring!!!! At 70 or 80 I will take the 4, but do get the 5 often. But you have to find what works best for you!!!!! Just remember to Have Fun, Meet new people, make new friends Aim Hard and Squeeze and follow through!:wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I set mine for 20 30 40 50 65 for field
If it is a two day shoot I will change my sight for the hunter round from 65 to 60.

I also shoot a slower set up (252) and I can hold on paper for ALL distances with that set up except 80 (and I know where I have to set my level to stay in the 4 at least:wink

John


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

When I was shooting BHFS for a few years, and doing well at it, I was setting my pins so that I was able to aim at some point on the spot for most distances...or one of the other pins (higher or lower) was on or in the spot or the X at the distances needed...exception, of course, was the 80 yard shot.

FOR ME, 20,30, 40, 50, & 60...didn't "cut it" because there was too much restriction and pin gapping involved.

I will tell you that my top pin was NOT set at no 20 yards, and the bottom pin was NOT set at no 60 yards...not hardly.... Those two pins were used to maximize my aiming...and that "middle pin"?...NOT set at 40, since the average distance for the rounds is more like....45 yards...but my "middle pin" was NOT set at 45 yards either....more like.....48, which gave me much more usefulness at many more distances than it would have it I set it at 40 (was there and did that, haha)

So, Based upon my bow's combination setup and how this shot and "gapped out", I set my pins accordingly to keep any given pin on the spot somewhere....top, tweener, top of x, x, bottom of x, bottom tweener, bottom of spot...at as many distances as I could. Then, I simply went to work on USING THE SETUP to its best capacity.

I didn't invent this, but learned it from a few BHFS'ers that were shooting into the high 540's and mid 550's...with BHFS setups...

It is time consuming and you MUST have patience and learn your setup...but the payoffs are sure well worth it...and fun to do as well.

Of course, now daze....with no point weight restriction and the rules being cvhanged to allow bubbles and all sorts of other "aids"...on MIGHT not have to do this...

However, any BHFS'er MUST learn how their "pin gapping" works and how to use it to their advantage, based upon that bow/arrow combination's shooting characteristics.

field14


----------

